# Q9650 vs. X3370



## newtekie1 (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm looking to do my last socket 775 upgrade before moving to an i7 rig near the end of the year.

I've narrowed it down to one of these two processors, which are basically identical.  They are the same price, but the Q9650 has free shipping.  I really don't care about the free shipping, the $5-10 extra isn't going to concern me if I get a better processor.

Now my concern is overclocking.  I would assume that the X3370 would overclock better, but I'm not sure. Has anyone played around with the X3370? Whats the overclocking like?  Do the Xeon processors still overclock better than the desktop processors?


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 28, 2009)

Ive always thought the whole xeon overclocking advantage was a bit of a myth on the 775 socket.  I think stepping matters a whole lot more than the model number.  All q9650's are e0 are they not?


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jan 28, 2009)

Intel® Xeon® Quad X3370 (Box, LGA775) SLB8Z E0


----------



## BrooksyX (Jan 28, 2009)

I wouldn't risk getting a bad xion chip. The q9650 are proven chips so no reason not to get it. The xeon may be the exact same chip underneath the hood but that doesn't mean its going to give you the same results.


----------



## spearman914 (Jan 28, 2009)

The X3370 just runs a bit cooler and a lower stock VID. But i think the Q9650 will oc better. Don't know about X3370 oc ability.


----------



## 3dsage (Jan 29, 2009)

I've read they are the exact same chip except the XEON has a higher max temp and are binned higher.


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 29, 2009)

3dsage said:


> I've read they are the exact same chip except the XEON has a higher max temp and are binned higher.



This is a good topic for a pro review and use of the power thingy (I bet Xeons draw less power when OC'd bc less leakage etc...)  Xeon would also make your system a bit more unique, which is always a plus.


----------



## 3dsage (Jan 29, 2009)

As far as them taking higher temps, the fact they are marketed/designed for Server's, is cause Server rooms get awfully Toasty.


----------



## nflesher87 (Jan 29, 2009)

spearman914 said:


> The X3370 just *runs a bit cooler and a lower stock VID*. But i think the Q9650 will oc better. Don't know about X3370 oc ability.


that's not proven at all


3dsage said:


> I've read they are the exact same chip except the XEON has a higher max temp and are binned higher.


that's the most accurate estimation, however I believe it's closer to "they're literally the same cpu"


----------



## 3dsage (Jan 29, 2009)

nflesher87 said:


> that's not proven at all
> 
> that's the most accurate estimation, however I believe it's closer to "they're literally the same cpu"



He's right, lol. Exact same chip.


----------



## nflesher87 (Jan 29, 2009)

3dsage said:


> He's right, lol. Exact same chip.



lol not to mention, according to that, all X3370s have the highest possible VID, whereas some Q9650s have down to .85V


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 29, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> Xeon would also make your system a bit more unique, which is always a plus.



Yeah, even if they are exactly identical, this reason alone might be the deciding factor.  I can't imagine my luck of getting a good overclocker being any worse with an X3370 either way.



nflesher87 said:


> lol not to mention, according to that, all X3370s have the highest possible VID, whereas some Q9650s have down to .85V



I'm not too worried about that, I think they just put that there to make 100% sure the xeon runs stable.


----------



## nflesher87 (Jan 29, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> Yeah, even if they are exactly identical, this reason alone might be the deciding factor.  I can't imagine my luck of getting a good overclocker being any worse with an X3370 either way.



but at the same time, when you go to resell typically a Q is going to sell easier than an X


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 29, 2009)

nflesher87 said:


> but at the same time, when you go to resell typically a Q is going to sell easier than an X



Meh, I don't tend to resell my high end processors, and by the time I do they are usually pretty close to worthless anyway.  I usually hand them down to relatives instead.  Like in this case my Q6600 will likely go into my P5N-E and my E6600 will likely go into my cousin's rig.


----------



## Homeless (Jan 29, 2009)

I'd get whichever one is cheaper


----------



## SystemViper (Jan 29, 2009)

I'd go for the Q9650, it's a proven good Overclocker, I have had other Xeon Quads, 1 clocked very well and hte other didn't. So i bet it's a crap shoot just like getting any chip, hope you get a sweet one. But no matter what the Q9650 is a very fun chip and will rock the house for a good time to come...... I got mine over 5GHz


----------



## nflesher87 (Jan 29, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> I'd go for the Q9650, it's a proven good Overclocker, I have had other Xeon Quads, 1 clocked very well and hte other didn't. So i bet it's a crap shoot just like getting any chip, hope you get a sweet one. But no matter what the Q9650 is a very fun chip and will rock the house for a good time to come...... I got mine over 5GHz



yeah but not all of us are bonafide uber overclokers  

just messin


----------



## SystemViper (Jan 29, 2009)

nflesher87 said:


> yeah but not all of us are bonafide uber overclokers
> 
> just messin



oh your so sweet


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 19, 2009)

Well, my x3370 came in the mail today:





I was going to wait for the weekend to install it, but I just couldn't wait.  I decided to go with the x3370 simply because of price, I found a super deal on this one.

Hopefully, overclocking results will come this weekend.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 19, 2009)

Nice choice, don't see many with that proc so will make you stand out a bit too, gl with the OCage.


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 19, 2009)

so open core temp and tell us the VID?


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 19, 2009)

Saddly I won't get to see much gaming time with this right away, as my GTX260 is being boxed up today and shipped off to eVGA to be stepped up to a GTX285.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 21, 2009)

My first overclocking results with this processor.  This is after 12 hours of OCCT testing, I need to look up if 3.6GHz at 1.23v is good for the x3370/Q9650.


----------



## hoss331 (Feb 21, 2009)

No, you should be able to go higher with that voltage. Did you buy this new? engineering sample?


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 21, 2009)

hoss331 said:


> No, you should be able to go higher with that voltage. Did you buy this new? engineering sample?



Well I haven't tried to go higher with this, and no this is not a new processor, and yes it is an engineering sample.


----------



## SpeedEuphoria (Feb 21, 2009)

I thought about the same thing, but went with the Q9650 as I knew the current chips were OC'ing well.

Mine does 405x9(3645) on stock 1.25v in bios, windows reports 1.184v load


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 21, 2009)

Took 1.27v to get it stable at 3.8GHz, I'll push for 4GHz later.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 22, 2009)

4GHz, running OCCT on it right now, been running for an hour so far with no signs of instability, hopefully it passes 8 hours of OCCT:


----------

